# Thinking about setting up my 26G bow front as a fowlr



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

So I read the beginners guide and see I only need to purchase some live rock, salt, a refractometer, sand and some power heads and off I go ? is it that easy ? I would assume I get the live rock after the tank is up and running ?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

1. buy salt (and sand if you want sand, it's ok to go no substrate)
2. add water to salt, use a hydrometer to get the right salinity
3. purchase+add LR: ratio is 1lb of LR to 1gal of water so in case your case about 26~30 lbs of LR, they go around $8 each
4. place LR into your tank and wait for a few weeks for them to auto cycle
5. add powerhead any time you want, make sure the GPH flowrate matches your tank size.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to talk sw, give me a call some time and come over. I'll show you my set ups and let you know what you need for a sw system. Even have lots of beautiful cured live rock for sale if you go this route.

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take Anthony up on that offer, I had to learn the hard way $$$ 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

If you are going for liverock, get cured liverock, that way you can add it and add fish right away....uncured liverock smells really bad and is usually cheaper.....with uncured you have to give it a period of time to sit in your tank and cure(usually take a few weeks). Curing is just a period of time that the stuff dies off the rock that didn't make it through shipment...

As for ratio, 1lb per gallon is really the max IMO for a full reef tank, you can easily go half that and still have a well functioning reef tank.

As for salinity, most salts mix to a perfect reef salinity at a ratio of 1 cup of salt to 2 gallons of water.

HTH a bit


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I bought A hydor kaoralia nano 425 gph power head, some (live) sand, salt and a hydrometer. setting it up now and will add some live rock in the next couple of day's .


----------

